# This Past week, Keys, Mahi Mahi!



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

My very good friend from Clearwater, Cap'nPete (_with the arrow pointed at him_)did his annual Keys trip, here's a few pics, in place of a few thousand words!






















































*Wish i had been there!*


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I love them dolphins!!! It's amazing how purty they are fresh from the water and the colors fade quickly in the coffin!!! Envy of a nice looking trip fer your bud!!!:toast


----------

